# Pin-Head Cricket



## David (Jan 21, 2008)

Can a 6 month old azureus eat pinhead crickets?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine are only 3-4 mos. old and have no problems with them. In fact, there were a couple of crickets in the ones I bought that were a little larger. One of my frogs is a big pig and had no trouble with even the slightly larger crickets.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

It depends on what you mean by pinheads. True pinheads are tiny, smaller than hydei. They also die at the drop of a hat, so most of the crickets you see sold as pinheads in pet stores are actually 1 or 2 week crickets, sometimes even older.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry, I did just assume pinheads. The shop said they were around five days old and I know they have a huge turnover in live food. They have a large collections of reptiles/frogs/etc for sale.

The ones I considered pinheads were probably about 1/8 inch in size. The larger ones were around 1/4 inch. The frog I have that hunts the most aggressively hit the big ones a couple of times with it's tongue and then down they went.

My frogs are about an inch in size, bodies probably about the size of a nickel.


----------



## mattmcdole (Nov 28, 2006)

1/8" is roughly the size you'll have at 1 week of age.
1/4" is roughly the size at 2 weeks of age.

Your frogs are nickel sized. Are we talking diameter or snout-to-vent (length excluding legs)? Either way 2 week crix are certainly too large.

Impossible to say on the 1 week, but it's likely.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Okay, nickel might have been somewhat of an understatement. For a nickel, I'd get change :wink: 

There were only two of the larger crickets mixed in, and I gave them to my biggest frog. It's probably about the size of a quarter, snout-to-vent and quite chubby. I did keep a close eye on it. If it was unable to eat those two right away, I was prepared to fish them back out of the box. I didn't want to take a chance the cricket could hurt the frog.

I had watched the crickets munching on a piece of carrot, I didn't want them doing the same thing to my frog.


----------

